# Moving to Mexico please help :)



## Ian182 (Jun 21, 2014)

I am a 41 yr old British guy holding PR status in Canada, for 4 years I have been in love with a Mexican lady and she with I. We desperately want to be together and decided I would move to her as she has a daughter there and all her family. we just spent 5 weeks together in Mexico and the leaving day tore out both our hearts... Can anyone give me solid info on how to go about moving and what is the best, easiest and most cost effective way?

Any help much appreciated!


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

go to My Life in Mexico

...and may true love conquer all!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Marrying your true love once you've moved to Mexico, will make it easier for you to stay here legally.


----------



## Ian182 (Jun 21, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Marrying your true love once you've moved to Mexico, will make it easier for you to stay here legally.


I was planning a visit maybe in a few months and hoping to marry then.... and then apply for residency under 'family unity' would that be the correct thing to do?


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

"Moving to" Mexico and "living in" Mexico can be two different things, depending on your life circumstances. Are you independently wealthy? Can you work remotely for a Canadian or U.S. or U.K. company, or as a freelancer? Do you have a lot of personal belongings that need to be transported here?

You can live here almost indefinitely as a tourist as long as you leave and return every six months. No one can give you much meaningful, concrete advice without knowing the specifics of your situation.

If you are supremely motivated by your desire to be with the love of your life, you can simply start living here as a tourist in six-month increments until you gradually piece the rest of it together.


----------



## Ian182 (Jun 21, 2014)

Chelloveck said:


> "Moving to" Mexico and "living in" Mexico can be two different things, depending on your life circumstances. Are you independently wealthy? Can you work remotely for a Canadian or U.S. or U.K. company, or as a freelancer? Do you have a lot of personal belongings that need to be transported here?
> 
> You can live here almost indefinitely as a tourist as long as you leave and return every six months. No one can give you much meaningful, concrete advice without knowing the specifics of your situation.
> 
> If you are supremely motivated by your desire to be with the love of your life, you can simply start living here as a tourist in six-month increments until you gradually piece the rest of it together.



I am not a rich man, I have never claimed of a government though, I work hard, currently 14 - 15 hours per day to make our dream come true. I can't work remotely. No personal belongings to bring... maybe the 6 month at a time thing is a start... as soon as I have enough cash together


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It sounds as though you may not qualify for a residence visa by way of a large bank account or retirement income. So, the tourist route is your answer until you choose to marry.
Good luck.


----------



## Ian182 (Jun 21, 2014)

RVGRINGO said:


> It sounds as though you may not qualify for a residence visa by way of a large bank account or retirement income. So, the tourist route is your answer until you choose to marry.
> Good luck.


Thankyou sir


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> It sounds as though you may not qualify for a residence visa by way of a large bank account or retirement income. So, the tourist route is your answer until you choose to marry.
> Good luck.


But Ian would still need a way to make a living here unless his sweetheart comes from a wealthy family.


----------



## Ian182 (Jun 21, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> But Ian would still need a way to make a living here unless his sweetheart comes from a wealthy family.


I would need a job there, true. my living costs would be almost nothing until that could happen... my lady has 2 houses in Mexico so the income from one is what she lives off...I need to brush up my Spanish and when we are married and I have the permit I can hopefully get some form of employment and go for residency?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, one may not work in Mexico as a tourist, as you probably know.


----------



## Ian182 (Jun 21, 2014)

RVGRINGO said:


> Unfortunately, one may not work in Mexico as a tourist, as you probably know.


Yes, I would need to wait until I had the permits. I would save up everything I can before I go, which wont be millions but I am working 14 - 15 hours every day 5 days per week and 6 hrs each day at weekends to make this happen.. I plan on 6 months or more of that then maybe head down there as a visitor - marry - apply


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

Ian182 said:


> Yes, I would need to wait until I had the permits. I would save up everything I can before I go, which wont be millions but I am working 14 - 15 hours every day 5 days per week and 6 hrs each day at weekends to make this happen.. I plan on 6 months or more of that then maybe head down there as a visitor - marry - apply


If you want to be with your girl, then come down here and be with your girl. There are no Mexican bureaucratic roadblocks designed to prevent you from being with your girl.

You can live here as a tourist, and get it all sorted out later.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Chelloveck said:


> If you want to be with your girl, then come down here and be with your girl. There are no Mexican bureaucratic roadblocks designed to prevent you from being with your girl.
> 
> You can live here as a tourist, and get it all sorted out later.








Mexico is a lover´s paradise if you want it to be. I love living here and my wife and I are the happiest people I know.


----------



## Ian182 (Jun 21, 2014)

> Mexico is a lover´s paradise if you want it to be. I love living here and my wife and I are the happiest people I know.




We both can't imagine a live without each other...Truest of soulmates... Veryy happy for you and your lady! I hope some day to be in that exact position!


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

Ian182 said:


> We both can't imagine a live without each other...Truest of soulmates... Veryy happy for you and your lady! I hope some day to be in that exact position!


There are no wishes. There is no hope.

There is what you do, and what you don't do.


----------



## Ian182 (Jun 21, 2014)

chelloveck said:


> there are no wishes. There is no hope.
> 
> There is what you do, and what you don't do.


exacto!!


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Ian, my understanding of the immigration laws is that if and when you marry, you can apply for RP as her spouse and do not have to meet any financial limits,as she has propoerty, and that will satisfy Mexico. Once you have RP, you can work. RV, am I close?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

AlanMexicali said:


> = QUOTE]
> 
> Mexico is a lover´s paradise if you want it to be. I love living here and my wife and I are the happiest people I know.


That is just because you don't know me and my Rossy ! :rockon:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

coondawg said:


> Ian, my understanding of the immigration laws is that if and when you marry, you can apply for RP as her spouse and do not have to meet any financial limits,as she has propoerty, and that will satisfy Mexico. Once you have RP, you can work. RV, am I close?


I think you are absolutely correct.


----------



## Ian182 (Jun 21, 2014)

coondawg said:


> Ian, my understanding of the immigration laws is that if and when you marry, you can apply for RP as her spouse and do not have to meet any financial limits,as she has propoerty, and that will satisfy Mexico. Once you have RP, you can work. RV, am I close?


That would be wonderful if it's the case.... and a huge weight off my mind!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Ian182 said:


> That would be wonderful if it's the case.... and a huge weight off my mind!


First time applicants get a Residente Temporal for 2 years and then can get a Residente Permanente. With under 2 years marriage to a Mexican National you might be asked for some form of financial solvency but just to see you can pay your bills if any is asked for, not the RT required amount of $1950 US per month in deposits or $105,000 US in an utouched investment account for 12 months.

Once you have your RT visa/card in hand you can apply for an RT with a work permit and need to have a letter from a perspective employer offering you a job in Mexico, a RFC number, IMSS "Seguro Social " number, CURP, etc.

Cost of all this is about $700 US. 2 year RT with a work permit.

Once you have the RT card you can join the "Seguro Popular" heath system for no fee and if your wife has IMSS that system for free.


----------



## sagalat (Aug 14, 2014)

Chelloveck said:


> "Moving to" Mexico and "living in" Mexico can be two different things, depending on your life circumstances. Are you independently wealthy? Can you work remotely for a Canadian or U.S. or U.K. company, or as a freelancer? Do you have a lot of personal belongings that need to be transported here?
> 
> You can live here almost indefinitely as a tourist as long as you leave and return every six months. No one can give you much meaningful, concrete advice without knowing the specifics of your situation.
> 
> If you are supremely motivated by your desire to be with the love of your life, you can simply start living here as a tourist in six-month increments until you gradually piece the rest of it together.


I'm planning to move to Tulum and take my piano and boxes of CD's and books. Any good moving companies to recommend? Or hire a customs broker? Or "Re-location Specialist" ??


----------



## cyntornelas (Aug 2, 2014)

I believe you have to be married 2 years before you can apply for permanent residency based on marriage. Then you'll be able to work legally.


----------



## sagalat (Aug 14, 2014)

sagalat said:


> I'm planning to move to Tulum and take my piano and boxes of CD's and books. Any good moving companies to recommend? Or hire a customs broker? Or "Re-location Specialist" ??


Luckily, I won't have to work, being old & retired. (Don't really know how to do that anyway...."work," I mean) Yet, being all moved down there to Tulum and all, I'll try for an FM-3 here in Miami at El Consulado Mexicano. Just wondering if anybody knows a stellar mover specializing in US - Mexico moves? Thanks....and GodBless!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sagalat said:


> Luckily, I won't have to work, being old & retired. (Don't really know how to do that anyway...."work," I mean) Yet, being all moved down there to Tulum and all, I'll try for an FM-3 here in Miami at El Consulado Mexicano. Just wondering if anybody knows a stellar mover specializing in US - Mexico moves? Thanks....and GodBless!


For what it is worth, the _FM-3_ disappeared many years ago. The current equivalent is a _Residente Temporal_.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will have to apply for a Residente Temporal or Residente Permanente Visa at the Mexian consulate near your current residence. You will have to prove financial resources, so be prepared to have bank statements for the last year, passport, birth certificate, etc.
If approved, you will be given a stamp in your passport and have 180 days to enter Mexico, then, 30 days to establish your address and report to the nearest full service INM office to begin the process of actually getting the visa, which can take some time. During that time, remain in Mexico.
I think you must ship and receive household goods within a certain time frame, to avoid duty. So, ask at the consulate and be sure to comply.


----------



## sagalat (Aug 14, 2014)

TundraGreen said:


> For what it is worth, the _FM-3_ disappeared many years ago. The current equivalent is a _Residente Temporal_.


There is much wisdom in what you say, and I appreciate your erudition based on experience. I was hoping to ship all my stuff BEFORE arriving in Mexico but, if your hunch is right, then I'll have to temporarily warehouse my possessions pending 'tramites,' domicile, etc.


----------



## Schort (Aug 9, 2014)

sagalat said:


> I'm planning to move to Tulum and take my piano and boxes of CD's and books. Any good moving companies to recommend? Or hire a customs broker? Or "Re-location Specialist" ??


I know a fellow who drives cars down and likely knows how to make it happen. He's lived in the Yucatan for 20 years or so and has helped many people I personally know. PM me if you want his name.


----------



## lancekoz (Nov 6, 2013)

*Moving for love*

I moved here with little money and was able to stay thru marriage to a Mexicana. The rules may have changed, but for several years, I got a renewal of a temporary residency by going through a bunch of paperwork at an immigration office, and yearly fees of perhaps 60-100 dollars. My wife dealt with the papers, she has a pretty decent income, I really had none to show at first. She had to claim financial responsibility for me. 

After awhile, we could apply for permanent status... this was last year... and it finally got a little streamlined. 

This whole process involved several visits a year to the office (in Guadalajara) and lots of signing and fingerprinting. It was an effort but not too confusing or abusive as far as bureaucracy goes. In light of the repeated visits needed, the main thing that worked in our favor was living only about twenty minutes away from the office.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lancekoz said:


> I moved here with little money and was able to stay thru marriage to a Mexicana. The rules may have changed, but for several years, I got a renewal of a temporary residency by going through a bunch of paperwork at an immigration office, and yearly fees of perhaps 60-100 dollars. My wife dealt with the papers, she has a pretty decent income, I really had none to show at first. She had to claim financial responsibility for me.
> 
> After awhile, we could apply for permanent status... this was last year... and it finally got a little streamlined.
> 
> This whole process involved several visits a year to the office (in Guadalajara) and lots of signing and fingerprinting. It was an effort but not too confusing or abusive as far as bureaucracy goes. In light of the repeated visits needed, the main thing that worked in our favor was living only about twenty minutes away from the office.


The office is a twenty minute walk for me. As you say, a convenience in the days when I had to make multiple trips there once a year to renew. With a permanent visa now, those days are behind me. Except that I plan to apply for citizenship soon, which is a different floor in the same building.


----------



## sagalat (Aug 14, 2014)

Well....GOOD for you, little brother! I moved here last January, first to Playa del Carmen (Q.Roo) and now, more permanently, to Puerto Aventuras. Didn't want the hassle so just shipped the piano and books via freight-forwarder, paid the duty....and voilà!....am out of Florida for good....here and happy. So, I'll go to Belize or somewhere occasionally to renew my tourist visa. My (then) wife and I spent some happy months in Ajijic, Chapala and a Bavarian mountain retreat called Mazamitla. Are they all still there? Are there still 'charales' (or water) in Lake Chapala? Best regards, pal


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sagalat said:


> Well....GOOD for you, little brother! I moved here last January, first to Playa del Carmen (Q.Roo) and now, more permanently, to Puerto Aventuras. Didn't want the hassle so just shipped the piano and books via freight-forwarder, paid the duty....and voilà!....am out of Florida for good....here and happy. So, I'll go to Belize or somewhere occasionally to renew my tourist visa. My (then) wife and I spent some happy months in Ajijic, Chapala and a Bavarian mountain retreat called Mazamitla. Are they all still there? Are there still 'charales' (or water) in Lake Chapala? Best regards, pal


Chapala, Ajijic and Mazamitla are still around. Charale, I don't know about, it's a new word to me.


----------



## sagalat (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice hearing from ya. "Charales"....I was trying to remember that delicious little FISH that we used to eat from the Lake of Chapala. Are you in Ajijic now? Happy?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


sagalat said:



Nice hearing from ya. "Charales"....I was trying to remember that delicious little FISH that we used to eat from the Lake of Chapala. Are you in Ajijic now? Happy?

Click to expand...

_Charales taste "delicious" because they are bottom feeders and, therefore cured with the dung excreted by other creatures of the sea plus humans and other land animals and chemical/industrial wastes naturally flowing into adjacent bodies or wáter - salt or fresh. That´s why other bottom feeders such as catfish, crabs and shrimp among, other bottom feeders, are so tasty. Nothing wrong with that. True recycling which is what the world is all about.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Is it safe to eat any of the fish that now live in Lake Chapala?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Isla Verde said:


> Is it safe to eat any of the fish that now live in Lake Chapala?


No, it is the greatest danger faced by our piscine friends. However, it is hard to resist deep fried charales with a cold beer on the malecon.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> No, it is the greatest danger faced by our piscine friends. However, it is hard to resist deep fried charales with a cold beer on the malecon.


RV, I don't quite understand - what is the greatest danger faced by this tiny fish - pollution in Lake Chapala or human hunger for these tasty treats?


----------



## sagalat (Aug 14, 2014)

"Piscine" friends? You mean expats who hang around the swimming pools?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The insatiable appetite of the ever expanding sea of humanity to everything edible on the planet. But then, I am guilty of enjoying charales too. (the “it“ referred to your “is it safe to eat...?“)
Remember when we used to eat big fish, big scallops, big candy bars, etc.? Now they are all smaller, but we hominids are more numerous and bigger. Some years ago the Japanese even had to replace stadium seats with larger ones as they had grown too.
Oh well, it is a quiet Sunday morning and I have nothing better to do...........


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

sagalat said:


> "Piscine" friends? You mean expats who hang around the swimming pools?


You and my spellchecker are both confused by this word, but I think you are just pulling our legs.....I hope.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=RVGRINGO;7237530]You and my spellchecker are both confused by this word, but I think you are just pulling our legs.....I hope.[/QUOTE]_

Just for the fun of it , the word "piscine" means swimming pool in French. A good and commendable check but nobody is wrong here.

Good sense of humor.


----------



## sagalat (Aug 14, 2014)

Of course, I'm no ichthyologist but did misunderstand how bottom-feeding would harm "our piscine friends"....aquatic life-forms, I guess. By the way, Any news regarding Lake Chapala water-levels, the Rio Lerma, etc?


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Huh. . .I always thought "piscine" meant having to do with fish. So "our piscine friends" = our fishy friends!

.


----------

